# 1997 Chevrolet Tahoe 2 Door Sport K1500 4x4 w. Plow and Salter



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

1997 Chevrolet Tahoe 2 Door Sport K1500 4x4.

VIN: 3GNEK18R6VG107766

Color: GM Caramel (Brown) w. Black lower.

Has 3" lift.

Mileage: 189,347

Engine: 5.7L

4x4 Push Button

Tires: In good shape

4 Corner Amber Strobe System by Whelen

Spreader: SaltDogg 4.4 cu. ft. w. on / off switch

Plow: SnowDogg MD68 (6'8") Straight Blade Plow - Equipped

Available for Additional cost:

SnowDogg Vee Plow- VMD75 (7'.5") or

Western UltraMount Pro Plow 8'

Leather Interior

Folding rear seat

Power Locks

Power Windows

Power Driver Seat

A/c + Heat

Remote start w. remote locks

Sunroof

Step Bars

Everything works!!!

Has some typical Tahoe rust

Very dependable truck. I travel to the U.P. (where most of the miles came from) often and it has never let me down.

Used as a backup plow truck. Usually only for cleanups.

Serviced and maintained for dependability.

Feel free to ask for other pictures.

Call email or text. 
(847) 847-8371 - Walter
Link to CL for pictures:
https://chicago.craigslist.org/nch/cto/6034115581.html


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Did I miss the price?


----------



## Sawboy (Dec 18, 2005)

Just saw the pics. I know the business you're parked at is first class. Are you affiliated with McKennas?


----------



## Avalanche 2500 (Dec 31, 2015)

Sawboy said:


> Did I miss the price?


go above Click on CL. $6k ?? Good luck


----------



## ChiTahoe (Oct 5, 2011)

Hey! Yep, I'm an idiot and didn't list price. 
$6,000. I'll try to edit the post tomorrow from computer.
Yes I'm affiliated with McKenna Auto.


----------

